# Banned !



## Neutral Singh (Aug 21, 2004)

Ha! haa!! Take it easy guys...  

Just curious to know... Has any of the members in forum been banned from any other forums... Can someone recall the reasons or the episodes that lead such banning... How does it feel to be banned ?


----------



## Arvind (Aug 22, 2004)

not me


----------



## Neutral Singh (Aug 22, 2004)

Not me too...  So dull and boring we are !!!


----------



## Arvind (Aug 23, 2004)

Had we met 10 years ago, u wud have the first one to ban me, thats for sure 
Singh ji, mainu pata ki appa'n saare great haa'n,
par kee kariye, assi mile thorra late haa'n

'great' was used for tukbandi only, u know what word shud be used for actual cause.

Dull and Boring! Well, to some extent I agree, not fully though. Even looks like my sense of humor is dying :-(


----------



## S|kH (Aug 23, 2004)

I've been banned on multiple forums, lol

Mostly only for my views on certain issues.

Sikhnet Discussions - Banned for claiming "Janam Sakhris" as mere stories rather than true events...specifically baba deep singh

Sikhsangat - Same deal...banned for a day on my views for Janam Sakhris. Only for a day I think, I'm not sure.

haha,


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 23, 2004)

Janam Sakhis as truthful??  
That's a good topic for discussion here....& no fear about being banned either..


Tejwant


----------



## Arvind (Aug 23, 2004)

Neutral Singh ji,

'Sikh' ji is the man needing special attention. We need to take care of his 'banning' related desires 

Tejwant ji, I dont think, Janam Sakhis are just some writer's creation. However, if there is any miracle type event included in those, then I try not to comment. 

Sure, will make a thread for the same.

Thanks.


----------



## S|kH (Aug 24, 2004)

lol, its only a matter of time till that desire is fulfilled 

its all at your discretion.


----------



## etinder (Aug 24, 2004)

naa even i never had this opportunity.. and one of the major reasons was that never had that kind of time at hand to contribute critical views lol..

regards


----------



## Neutral Singh (Aug 24, 2004)

I have replied to S|kh in Janam Sakhi Thread...


----------



## Arvind (Aug 24, 2004)

S|kH ji,

Getting banned must be fun eh? How does it feel like? An accomplishment, or like - Yes, I diddd ittttt.....

I think, I gonna give it a shot, not here though, but on some other forums .. ha ha

Cheers


----------



## The lion king (Aug 27, 2004)

hehe....

i get a buzz after im banned. this feel good factor just kicks in.

YESS, I DID ITTTTT....


----------



## etinder (Aug 27, 2004)

lol banning giving a kick..sounds cool


----------



## The lion king (Aug 28, 2004)

^try it 

lol


----------



## S|kH (Aug 28, 2004)

lol yeah, getting banned gives you a feeling of satisfaction.

Simply because all these forums state "Open discussion, share your thoughts!" and then the moderators show their hyporcrisy when they ban you if you disagree with them.

Getting banned makes me feel like I've found the weakness among the forum members and so on. They usually ban when I disagree with their views, and then they can't find any more evidence to support their claims. 

Although, I am disappointed sometimes when I get banned...and I agree with the banning. Sikhnet told me I was banned because young kids would look at the website and there was no need for them to be exposed to such a controversial thread or so forth. Makes sense, I don't want to be known for corrupting the youth. Specially about the Janam Sakhi ones...its better that the little kids regard the stories as true, rather than even think of other ways to disprove them. 

I wasn't always a strange child...


----------



## Neutral Singh (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh yeah!! i remember being banned from one of the forums for advertising about sikhphilosophy forum by changing the heading a thread running for more than 50 odd posts all about sikhism...  they were fast enough to act and i was banned for cool two weeks... 

Guess what ? i hate them for that and never visited that forum again. You cee, Sikh can never be intimidated... 


Regards


----------



## Eclectic (Nov 15, 2004)

Neutral Singh said:
			
		

> Oh yeah!! i remember being banned from one of the forums for advertising about sikhphilosophy forum by changing the heading a thread running for more than 50 odd posts all about sikhism...  they were fast enough to act and i was banned for cool two weeks...



I have never been banned, however, I've been warned for advertising my own forum on a Christian site. They said it wasn't good to link to other sites that were non-Christian and that I am not allowed to give any information on any other religions other than Christianity, even if they got the information wrong! I was even warned about giving information on Gnostic Christianity!



> Guess what ? i hate them for that and never visited that forum again. You cee, Sikh can never be intimidated...
> 
> 
> Regards



You don't hate them. You're probably annoyed with them or frustrated, but you don't hate them.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Nov 16, 2004)

> You don't hate them. You're probably annoyed with them or frustrated, but you don't hate them.


Yeah !! thanks for correcting me... i was probably annoyed not frustrated... because after two weeks when i approached them to lift my ban they had simply no clue as to why i was banned !!! huh ??  

anyways had gr8 fun with that site...


----------



## Still_Searching (Nov 27, 2004)

Was I ever banned? No. But I wish I had have been banded from certain fora. One can waste a lot of time when one is searching! Delight to be a member of this site, though.


----------



## Arvind (Nov 29, 2004)

Still_Searching, 

I came with a strategy to get banned on this site, and started spamming it by stamping each and every post on this forum. But look at this far-sighted site admin, he made me moderator, and now I am to reciprocate by obliging him with equal warmth. Anyway, I will try on some other forum for the same then ;-)

Regards.


----------



## Still_Searching (Nov 29, 2004)

Sevadaar Singh.

You have made me laugh. Thanks


----------



## Eclectic (Nov 29, 2004)

lol @ Sevadaar Singh


----------



## Neutral Singh (Nov 30, 2004)

Eclectic said:
			
		

> lol @ Sevadaar Singh


 DITTO !!!


----------

